# Wheres the best location in NoDak for coyote calling?



## musky3737 (Feb 8, 2004)

I Have been hunting for a week and seeing very few coyotes in the Washburn area. Where are the greatest populations in the state for coyotes and also foxes  ? Musky3737


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Go east into slough country. We travel up that way just for yotes.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Central Nodak near Carrington. I hunt about 20 miles east of there in a river valley. Plenty of coyotes around there now.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

TANATA i ran into a lot of trouble with guys running them with sleds around there this year how are you getting around that probelm? I had two guys chase of a double that was coming in for me and a partner and then let up once they saw me stand up from my position and give them the finger!


----------

